
Introducing Dialogflow, the New Name for API.AI by Google - pentium10
https://blog.dialogflow.com/post/apiai-new-name-dialogflow-new-features/
======
Ryel
I've had an absolute blast working on bots this year thanks to all of you on
the Dialogflow(API.AI) team. Thank you for all the hard work and building such
an easy to use product.

------
rexreed
Awesome. I've always wondered - why no Alexa integration?

~~~
matthewayne
* Disclaimer * I work on Dialogflow

We have an exporter[0] and importer[1] that lets you export and import your
Dialogflow agent to and from Alexa. We also have a sample walking through
importing a Alexa skill into Dialogflow [2]

[0] [https://dialogflow.com/docs/integrations/alexa-
exporter](https://dialogflow.com/docs/integrations/alexa-exporter)

[1] [https://dialogflow.com/docs/integrations/alexa-
importer](https://dialogflow.com/docs/integrations/alexa-importer)

[2] [https://github.com/dialogflow/fulfillment-webhook-
importer-n...](https://github.com/dialogflow/fulfillment-webhook-importer-
nodejs)

